# Ride 9 System Einstellungen



## Lockslay (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine frage zum Rocky Ride 9 System, in dem Video http://www.bikes.com/design/ride-9-system/ wird gezeigt  das eine Schraube heraus geschraubt wird, und zwar die Lange schraube. So einfach wie im Video lassen sich die zwei Rechtecke mit Bohrung nicht herausnehmen.  

Muss ich auf beiden Seiten die Platten herausnehmen und drehen, oder nur an der Seite wo die lange Schraube ist ?
Kann mir zu diesem System seine Erfahrungsberichte schreiben ?

Gruß
Lockslay


----------



## Lockslay (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir den wirklich keiner eine Hilfestellung zum Thema Ride 9 geben?

Gruß Lockslay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robrocky (22. Juni 2015)

...dann probier ich mal mein Glück:
Beim Auseinanderbau kannst du mit der langen Schraube, die kurze Schraube herausdrücken. Die Alu-Quadrate habe ich mit einem Schaschlik-Spieß rausgepult, damit nichts verkratzt wird. Beim Zusammenbau natürlich alles wieder schön sauber machen und einfetten. Die Schraube hat bei mir einen Tropfen Loctite bekommen und sitzt bombenfest. Kommst du damit klar?
...ach, ja - du musst natürlich auf beiden Seiten die Klötzchen rausnehmen und passend wieder einsetzen.
ciao, Robrocky


----------



## Lockslay (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

danke für deine Anleitung, also dann werde ich mir einmal einen Schaschlik-Spieß besorgen ;-) Aber bei Loctite habe ich gelesen das es Bomben fest sein soll.
Ich dachte das man ride 9 ganz schnell im Gelände verändern kann, nun ja hört sich nicht so einfach an.
Danke für die Antwort.

Gruß
Lockslay


----------



## robrocky (23. Juni 2015)

Loctite gibt es mit unterschiedlicher Festigkeit. Ich verwende das blaue mit mittlerer Festigkeit und habe bisher noch alle Schrauben wieder aufgebracht. Das geht - bei Bedarf - auch im Gelände mit dem Alien. Aber Vorsicht ... im Gelände passiert es auch leicht mal, dass man Dreck reinbekommt oder eines der schnuckeligen Klötzchen verliert ;-).
Übrigens hatte die Schraube an meinen Rad im Originalzustand auch Schraubensicherung drauf.


----------



## robbi_n (24. Juni 2015)

Hi,

das man da Loctite draufmacht ist mir neu, ich habe das Ride9 schon mehrfach verstellt, an diversen Bikes. geht sehr einfach und man muss logischerweise beide Seiten gleich einstellen, sonst geht auch die Schraube nicht mehr rein. Man kann die Schraube ganz rausziehen, einfacher ist es wenn man sie in der Dämpferaufnahme belässt und nur ca. 2 cm rauszieht. Die beiden Platten müssen nicht gleich sein, nur die Position des Lochs.

Danach wieder handfest anziehen , bisher hat sich das nicht ansatzweise gelöst bei mir.

Wenn man unterwegs ist und nur ein Tool dabei hat und die Schraube lösen will ist eine Schraubensicherung nicht hilfreich.

Und wenn man das 2mal gemacht hat geht das recht schnell, auch ontour und ohne Spiess. Am Gardasee haben wir dauernd die Einstellungen geändert. Ob man das nun so unbedingt braucht ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Lockslay (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal besten danke für die zahlreichen Tipp !
Um so öfter man das System verstellt, um so schneller und einfacher geht es. Ich habe die Schrauben  bisher nur mit den passenden Imbus festgezogen.
Eine weiter frage habe ich aber noch zu dem System, was macht Ihr den mit der passenden Druck in der FOX FLOAT CTD CUSTOM RACE VALVED stellt ihr die bei jeder anderen Position neu ein ?

Gruß
Lockslay


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juli 2015)

das ist sinnvoll


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (22. Juni 2017)

Hi zusammen,

ich nutze den bestehenden Thread.

Ich habe mir das neue Altitude 2018 bestellt und mich vorab schonmal mit dem Ride 9 etwas auseinandergesetzt. Ich verstehe folgendes nicht ganz (vllt bin ich auch zu blöd):

In folgendem PDF von RM (http://www.bikes.com/sites/default/files/2017_Ride9_Element_Ger.pdf) wird gesagt (die Anlenkung vom Element ist ja identisch zum Altitude): in der untersten Position ist der Lenkwinkel am flachesten und das Tretlager am tiefsten.

In den Videos die auf youtube zu finden sind, ist dies aber in der vordersten Position. 

Was ist richtig? Oder liegt es an der anderen Anlenkung? Ich kann es mit räumlich leider nur schwer vorstellen.

Danke für Eure Rückmeldung!

Michi


----------



## Stefan0103 (23. Juni 2017)

In der untersten ist es am "flachsten". Der "Dämpfer" mit seiner Einbaulänge (E2E) zieht den Hinterbau schon ein paar mm hoch dadurch. 
Ist die Anlenkung oben wie bei den alten Altitudes bsp. dann genau umgekehrt. Wenn man es einmal verstanden hat wie das Prinzip funktioniert, dann bringen dich auch Offset Buchsen mit denen du den E2E ändern kannst nicht mehr raus.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (23. Juni 2017)

Hallo Stefan,

Danke für die Info.

Dann hab ich es richtig vermutet durch die Anlenkung.

Ich schau es mir dann live genauer an.

Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab nochmal eine Frage. Grundsätzlich ist mir Ride 9 nun klar. Was mich aber mal interessieren würde: Durch Ride9 kann man die Dämpferkennlinie ja auch auf sein Gewicht anpassen. Wie stuft RM aber leicht, mittel und schwer ein? Sind z.B. meine 82/ 83 KG fahrfertig mittel oder noch leicht?

Klar, dass man ums experimentieren nicht rumkommt, mich interessieren jedoch auch die theoretischen Grundlagen. Ich fahre komplett slack, 30% Sag und habe immer noch genug Federweg übrig. Tendiere aktuell zu Position 4, als bergab, eher leichter Fahrer.

Michi


----------



## hometrainer (28. Juli 2017)

Fahre zur Zeit diese Ride9 Einstellung mit 85kg und finde diese bis jetzt am vortriebsstärksten.
Nur der Hinterbau wirkt im Climb Modus +Trail Modus ein wenig Nervös.
Werde wohl mehr Luftdruck von 11 auf 12 bar erhöhen,sag liegt bei 25%.
Mfg


----------



## Stefan0103 (29. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte bei meinem Altitude damals die Position 2 (flachste) gewählt. Damit war es selbst mit 40% Sag nicht möglich die letzten 1-1.5cm aus dem Federweg rauszuholen. Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das es wohl auch wie eine Verkürzung des Federweges wirken soll. Kenn ich mich aber zu wenig mit der Materie aus. Wahrscheinlich in dem Setting optimal für ein Coil Dämpfer. Ich steig vielleicht wieder mit dem neuen Thunderbolt ins Ride9 ein. Bei meinem Slayer mit Ride4 hat es nicht die Auswirkung auf die Progression so wie beim Ride9.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (31. Juli 2017)

Ich hab die Postiion beim neuen Altitude jetzt auf 4, slack für leichte Fahrer. Ich merke schon, dass der Dämpfer linearer ist. Werde es mal so weiter testen.


----------



## Stefan0103 (31. Juli 2017)

Hab das hier mal gefunden aus einem aktuellen Test. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter. Ohne Gewähr


----------



## Stefan0103 (31. Juli 2017)

Auch das hier nicht offiziell. Wobei der wechsel von flach und steil stimmen sollte. Nur bei den anderen Nummern wäre ich vorsichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (31. Juli 2017)

Das ist ne prima Übersicht, Danke! Die Numemrn müssten passen, so habe ich mir das auch notiert. Hab aber schon n paar Miuten gebraucht :-D

Was bei mir vom Fahrgefühl auch geholfen hat: den Spacer aus der Gabel. Empfinde das lineare als wesentlich angenehmer.

Michi


----------



## Patrice_F (3. August 2017)

Schaut euch mal die unterschiedlichen Federwege an beinden Positionen. Im flachsten Winkel hat es nur 139mm Federweg. Position 3 mit 65.3 Lenkwinkel und 152mm Federweg scheint der beste Kompromiss.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (4. August 2017)

Scheint aber progressiver wenn man sich die suspension rate anschaut, oder?


----------



## Patrice_F (4. August 2017)

Progressiver ist, wenn die Kurve Steiler nach oben zeigt oder?


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (4. August 2017)

Ich hab das mal aus nem PDF von Rocky rausgelesen: je höher die suspension rate, desto progrssiver. Aber nagel mich bitte nicht druaf fest. Lt. Darstellung hätte ich es anders gelesen nochmal neu betrachtet, also weniger progressiv.


----------



## Stefan0103 (4. August 2017)

Jo wenn die Kurve steiler ist. Steht auch bei den Ride 9 Nummern dahinter in Prozent auf dem Sreenshot. Selbst mit dem 9er Setting hat es immer noch für ein Trailbike eine ordentliche Progression. Die Rockies schreien förmlich nach Coil Dämpfern. Push sollte irgendwann mal einen auch fertig haben. Wobei mich der DPX2 Dämpfer schon mal interessieren würde, vor allem im Trail Mode soll er wohl richtig Pop aus den Bikes rausholen. Mit nur ein Rätsel warum der im neuen Slayer Rahmen verbaut ist


----------



## Stefan0103 (6. August 2017)

Es woll wohl in kürze ein offizielles Chart von Rocky kommen zu den Ride 9 Positionen. Ich gehe aber mal fest davon aus, das man dort keine Progression findet und auch angaben zum Federweg. Wird halt wieder was drin stehen mit leicht, normal und schweren Fahren. Wie immer man das dann in Gewicht definiert .


----------



## Patrice_F (6. August 2017)

Gemäss Auskunft von Rocky stimmt es schon, dass man an Federweg verliert in der flachen Einstellung. Das Altitude sei konzipiert worden 'to ride best in neutral position'.

Die Position 3 ergebe einen flacheren Lenkwinkel, der Kompromiss sei in weniger Progression zu sehen, welche aber teilweise kompensiert werden kann, indem man am Dämpfer den nächst grösseren Volumenspacer einbaut.

Hätt ich das Altitude, würd ich erst mal im neutralen Setting fahren und je nachdem dann später mal auf Position 3 stellen und schauen, ob ich überhaupt einen Unterschied merke.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (6. August 2017)

Position 3 war für mich gestern nicht einstellbar. Hab den Dämpfer nicht in die Position bekommen. Auch nicht mit Hebelversuchen. Tipps?

Würde der Dämpfer nicht etwas weniger progressiv, wenn man den Spacer raus nimmt. Reicht das nicht evtl. Schon?


----------



## Patrice_F (6. August 2017)

Das hör ich jetzt schon zum zweiten mal, dass Position 3 nicht funktioniert!

Im Pinkbikeforum hat ein Besitzer genau das gleiche geschildert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (6. August 2017)

Der Dämpfer scheint zu verkanten, bzw die Buchsen


----------



## Stefan0103 (6. August 2017)

Spacer rausnehmen hat beim alten Altitude bei mir damals nichts gebracht. Auch 40% Sag und mehr dann nichts. Ich hatte irgendwann mal die Luft komplett vom Dämpfer raus gelassen, weil ich dachte das er verkantet irgendwo. Hat sich aber komplett durch bewegen lassen. Also es ist im Prinzip so wie Patrice_F es auch schreibt. Am besten Neutral Position, dafür wurde das Bike entwickelt. Wenn du es dir kaufst um es mit 65° Lenkwinkel etc. die ganze Zeit zu fahren macht ein anderes Bike vielleicht mehr Sinn. Letztendlich bleibt es aber ein verspieltes Rocky und es kommt ja auch auf die Qualität des "Federweges" an und nicht nur auf die Menge.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (6. August 2017)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Das hör ich jetzt schon zum zweiten mal, dass Position 3 nicht funktioniert!
> 
> Im Pinkbikeforum hat ein Besitzer genau das gleiche geschildert



Hast Du einen Link bitte?

Ich hab's vorhin etwas gewaltsamer versucht, aber es scheint dass sich der Dämpfer auf der Nichtantriebsseite, also links minimal verlantet, dass der Bolzen nicht in den Chip passt.
Da ich das Bike eh zum ersten Service bringe, werde ich mal drauf aufmerksam machen. Versuche jetzt mal Position 5 wie RM empfiehlt.


----------



## Patrice_F (6. August 2017)

Schau mal hier, zweitletzter Post auf der Seite:
https://m.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=199107&pagenum=5


Und auch hier hat jemand Probleme:
https://m.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=199136


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (7. August 2017)

Hier nochwas von RM Deutschland via Facebook-Chat: "wir hatten von einem Händler bereits die Rückmeldung bekommen das er es auch nur mit großer Mühe verstellen konnte. Wir empfehlen dem Händer dann folgendes: die Schrauben links und rechts vom Ride9 etwas zu lösen, damit die Wippe nicht mehr zu stark unter Spannung steht, danach kannst du auch locker in Position 3 des Ride9 gehen. Bitte besprich dies allerdings mit deinem Händler, damit er notfalls die hinteren beiden Schrauben wieder mit Schraubensicherrung und korrektem Drehmoment anzieht."

Das Problem ist bekannt, die Lösung auf Dauer nicht sinnig. Habe mal gefragt ob es ein kontrsuktionsbedingter Fehler ist, Antwort steht noch aus.

Auch wenn das Bike letztlich neutral am besten zu fahren sein soll, möchte ich die anderen Positionen doch testen möchten ohne zum Händler zu müssen.

Michi


----------



## Patrice_F (7. August 2017)

Dafür musst ja nicht zum Händler. Loctite und mit Newtonschlüssel vorgegebenes Drehmoment anziehen und gut ist.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (7. August 2017)

Klar dass man das auch selbst kann. Aber es scheint ja konstruktionsbedingt rtwas nicht zu passen, wenn sich die Dämpferaufnahme scheinbar verzieht oder verkantet.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (12. August 2017)

Wenn man die anderen Schrauben löst und die Achse von der verkanteten Seite durchdrückt, geht es. Man muss den Chip aber zeitgleich runfriemeln, sonst geht auch das nicht.
Mal sehen ob RM den Grund findet.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. September 2017)

Ändert man die Einstellungen denn wirklich so oft? D.h. ist es für einen normalfahrenden MTBler überhaupt sinnvoll, dort ständig Einstellungen vorzunehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrainer (12. September 2017)

Hy habe am anfang einige positionen ausprobiert,man merkt schon unterschiede.
Jetzt  fahre ich nur noch in der pos 6 decent +mitleres gewicht.
Ich glaube nach einiger zeit findet jeder sein gewünschtes set up und lässt es dabei
Cu


----------



## moguai (15. März 2018)

Von RM gibt es inzwischen übrigens einen nachgebesserten Rockerlink. Damit funktionieren alle Einstellungen wie sie sollen, auch ohne andere Schrauben zu lösen.


----------

